

Show HN: Hacker News for Windows Phone - mbmccormick
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/hacker-news/57a88f24-7dce-47cb-b322-33a1a4178533

======
nigelsampson
Looks good, I'd change the link to
[http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=57a88f24-7dce-47cb-b322-...](http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=57a88f24-7dce-47cb-b322-33a1a4178533)
which doesn't include region that ends up telling me the app isn't available
for my region (en-NZ).

Might just be the screen on my phone (Lumia 920) but the orange seems very
flouro compared the screenshots.

Good to see some Windows Phone apps on HN.

------
mbmccormick
Windows Phone users, I am interested in hearing your feedback. Thanks to the
HN users who helped with beta testing!

~~~
hexasquid
It is almost identical to 'Combinator', another WP HN app. No login, posting
or replying functionality... which is why I'm writing this from my android
phone! I do appreciate the cleaner typography and the links in comment
actually work (combinator doesn't fix links). It's good, but not as complete
as what is available on Android.

------
e3pi
You actually suggest, there is a HN user with a `Windows Phone'?! I find this
difficult to believe. Are you a Microsoft shill?

------
thoughtcriminal
Love the app. There are a couple of HN apps for the Windows Phone, but I
hereby declare that this is the best! (queue sound of trumpets).

Seriously though, nice work :)

~~~
swombat
Your comments are all dead from the next comment onwards (since yesterday
basically). Looks like you've been hellbanned.

